# What are some of your favorite fakeouts in classical music?



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

For example at 27:50 in the finale of Haydn's 45, where it briefly feints a relief from the sturm und drang. I always love that part.






What are some other moments like this you enjoy? You can be loose with your definition of a fakeout or surprise.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I've never laughed so hard in my life as I have laughed at Beethoven

7:54 - 8:32


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Bernstein's Candide Overture has a great fake-out right at the end.


----------

